# Ohio 600 Round - Tips and Tricks?



## ThunderEagle (May 11, 2011)

For those that don't know, OAA has this 600 round shoot each year, and I'm going to go down and give it a shot. This is like a 900 round, but instead of 5 ends of 6 at each distance, it is 4 ends of 5 arrows. Shot at a 92cm face, 60, 50 and 40 yards.

I got some 92cm faces and have done some practice in the back yard, and well, not so good so far. 

Is it better to work on all 3 distances, start at 40 and work my way back, start at 60?

I'm using a HHA sight, and I got a 4x lens for it, but it kind of messes me up using it. I've only been shooting for a little over a year now, and just this last month or so, I've been trying to shoot field rounds and I'm going to give this a go on the 18th of August.

I'm not expecting to be great, I'm mainly planning this because I like to shoot my bow, I like to shoot the breeze with other people who like to shoot their bows and just do something different. That being said, I'd like to do the best that I can, and I'd like some tips on how to practice in the best way possible. I suppose it could be just as simple as shoot as much as I can.

Anyone else planning on attending this shoot?


----------



## ThunderEagle (May 11, 2011)

Hmmm, just read the line in the rules about a 280 FPS speed limit. Crapola, gotta knock 9fps off the bow. I wonder how much that will effect my sight tape. I suppose I could try heavier tips, or switch arrows, I don't really want to mess with turning the DW down.


----------



## oldpro888 (Dec 31, 2010)

60 is where you win or lose. Most times they start at 60


----------



## r49740 (Dec 7, 2006)

We actually will start at 40 and work backwards from there. We will have one end to practice at each of the 3 distances, and then off we go. I would think a little less draw weight and a little more point weight will do the best for you. There is a 3% margin for error based on different chronographs, so there is some room to play for you if you want to try to toe the line on speed before arriving. 

We have a great group that shoots it. You will enjoy yourself. And make sure to get some ice cream from the concession stand at the break. You wont be sorry.


----------



## ThunderEagle (May 11, 2011)

r49740 said:


> I would think a little less draw weight and a little more point weight will do the best for you. There is a 3% margin for error based on different chronographs, so there is some room to play for you if you want to try to toe the line on speed before arriving.


I'll have to go and do a little more chrono work on it first and make sure it is even an issue. Then I'll try some heavier tips first.

This is my do everything bow, so I didn't want to monkey with it that much.


----------



## ThunderEagle (May 11, 2011)

Ah ha, just heard from the tournament organizer that the NFAA changed that rule to 300FPS a couple of years ago and that was old information. I'm good to go!


----------



## hdracer (Aug 8, 2007)

Was planning on shooting the 600, sandwiched between Renssalaer and the Ohio FITA. But the weekend work schedule is out and guess what? The 18th is my scheduled work weekend. I have to pick and choose my weekends I can swap to cover as many shoots as I can. This one may be out of reach...but we'll see.


----------



## ThunderEagle (May 11, 2011)

hdracer said:


> Was planning on shooting the 600, sandwiched between Renssalaer and the Ohio FITA. But the weekend work schedule is out and guess what? The 18th is my scheduled work weekend. I have to pick and choose my weekends I can swap to cover as many shoots as I can. This one may be out of reach...but we'll see.


I hear ya. I wanted to shoot Lake Milton's Field/Hunter Round on the 5th, but I'm taking the family to Cedar Point that weekend now, I had to trade.  The Ohio FITA is in my back yard basically, so I'm considering that as well. That is the FITA Field.


----------



## r49740 (Dec 7, 2006)

ThunderEagle said:


> Ah ha, just heard from the tournament organizer that the NFAA changed that rule to 300FPS a couple of years ago and that was old information. I'm good to go!


Ha. True. I didn't pay attention to the speed number you listed above, just saw you were possibly worried with the speed rule. Either way, the important part is the ice cream. I may head to Punderson one night next week to get a little practice in if you would want to meet there and run through a practice round to get the hang of it a bit.


----------



## ThunderEagle (May 11, 2011)

r49740 said:


> Ha. True. I didn't pay attention to the speed number you listed above, just saw you were possibly worried with the speed rule. Either way, the important part is the ice cream. I may head to Punderson one night next week to get a little practice in if you would want to meet there and run through a practice round to get the hang of it a bit.


Sure, I've been shooting Punderson a bit. Had my best 14 target score just a little bit ago of a 259. Let me know what night. We'll actually be camping there 8/10-8/12 for my kids' 4h club, we'll see how often I can sneak over to the archery range.


----------



## TH30060X (Jan 7, 2006)

r49740 said:


> Either way, the important part is the ice cream.


I SECOND THAT! LOL. NO, the 600 is a lot of fun. the only "tip" is to practice in a right to left cross wind. The past two years we have experienced this. We should have a good showing. Im trying to get some people from back home and a couple of my pro buddies to show up. I shot with them last night and i think There gonna come just for the ice cream. lol


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

be sure you aim at YOUR target. no points for puttin em in someone else's.


----------



## TH30060X (Jan 7, 2006)

rock monkey said:


> be sure you aim at YOUR target. no points for puttin em in someone else's.


Good point! I talked to the gentleman who is setting up the shoot at the OAA field round. He said that he is going to put down lines to the target so ppl don't get confused on which bail there on. Rock Monkey. Are you ever going to support the OAA and attend some shoots? It's the last one of the year. Plus they have awesome ice cream. Lol.


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

TH30060X said:


> Good point! I talked to the gentleman who is setting up the shoot at the OAA field round. He said that he is going to put down lines to the target so ppl don't get confused on which bail there on. Rock Monkey. Are you ever going to support the OAA and attend some shoots? It's the last one of the year. Plus they have awesome ice cream. Lol.



i would have no problem with joinin the OAA, it's the out of touch mothership that i have a problem with......so the OAA suffers.


in all honesty, i've kinda been a little disappointed with the amount of work i've put into the club for the IR shoots we have compared to the turnouts. i have to keep my optimism up.

my outdoor game is in a funk lately and i'm grabbin at straws right now. if i can get my act together, my 'tude would change some.


----------



## r49740 (Dec 7, 2006)

rock monkey said:


> i would have no problem with joinin the OAA, it's the out of touch mothership that i have a problem with......so the OAA suffers.
> 
> 
> in all honesty, i've kinda been a little disappointed with the amount of work i've put into the club for the IR shoots we have compared to the turnouts. i have to keep my optimism up.
> ...



Two of the last shoots you have had have been on other larger tournament weekends(sectionals and nationals). You know that there is currently a smaller group of shooters in OH shooting field, and the ones that do shoot generally go to the larger tournaments. Although you also know that it is tough sometimes to get a larger following to certain shoots regardless of how much work you do, which is of no fault of your own. For the state field, we had more people drive 3 hours than we did people drive a half hour to shoot, but yet can't believe there isn't more people from Ohio shooting. But would be hard to grow it if those that shoot it and could bring new ones along are out of town for a tournament. I know how it is trying to schedule things that don't overlap, not an easy thing by any means. But if trying to grow a certain type of game, it makes it even harder by having the shoots overlap with the larger tournaments. If different weekends, I would bet that there would have been at least double at the last one. But also hard to get others to support a game when the host is adament about not supporting the larger organization that runs the bigger shoots, ya know? Kind of like hosting a 3d shoot while proclaiming that IBO and ASA are not worth supporting. Not trying to say you are wrong for your beliefs at all, just what I would see as a struggle looking from outside is all. But different weekends on shoots and I would think that at least me, Chip, BT and Weasel probably would come. And you could stop down to the 600 round and shoot the guest class... or participant or whatever it is called now... and I promise that it wont be me stealing ice cream from participants:wink:


----------



## r49740 (Dec 7, 2006)

ThunderEagle said:


> I hear ya. I wanted to shoot Lake Milton's Field/Hunter Round on the 5th, but I'm taking the family to Cedar Point that weekend now, I had to trade.  The Ohio FITA is in my back yard basically, so I'm considering that as well. That is the FITA Field.



That is also a good round. I'm sure you would enjoy it. Worth giving it a go.


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

Does Ohio still have the district championships? When I lived in Ohio, there were several districts within the OAA. I lived in Columbus, so we were in district 5. 
My wife and I, back in 1975 both won the District 5 Championships in Freestyle. Compounds weren't "legal" for competing on the 900 round or FITA yet, so we both won using our recurve bows and fingers. Had to dig 'em out several weeks before the tournament and practice up, ha. 
My wife got 4 "six golds" at 50 yards during that event, and had a 58 on the other end from 50 yards that day; slaughtering all of us at that distance! She was obviously deadly at 50 yards, haha. This was with fingers and recurve, so it still stands out as one of her better archery achievements. She was shooting a red Bridged riser Black Widow take down recurved bow and 1714 aluminum arrows.


----------



## r49740 (Dec 7, 2006)

No more district championships. Still have 5 districts though. Ran a indoor district championship, but only 1 of the 5 had more than a couple people show up. That was for 2 consecutive years. We have a fantastic group of shooters that come to all or almost all of the 7 shoots we run every year, and have received fantastic growth in numbers of members, and participants of every shoot over the last few years. Seems to be a great push for people wanting to earn one of the new shooter of the year buckles. But its weird. We have some that show up and smile at every shoot, even if driving for 3 hours to get there. And then we have some that just say how things should be better or different, but yet dont show up even if the tourneys are in their yard. We all hope that changes and the growth continues. The current office group has a number of positions moving on for a bit after the last tournament this year, so maybe others will step up and keep the momentum. Maybe part of that will be district championships again. Who knows.


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

r49740 said:


> Two of the last shoots you have had have been on other larger tournament weekends(sectionals and nationals). You know that there is currently a smaller group of shooters in OH shooting field, and the ones that do shoot generally go to the larger tournaments. Although you also know that it is tough sometimes to get a larger following to certain shoots regardless of how much work you do, which is of no fault of your own. For the state field, we had more people drive 3 hours than we did people drive a half hour to shoot, but yet can't believe there isn't more people from Ohio shooting. But would be hard to grow it if those that shoot it and could bring new ones along are out of town for a tournament. I know how it is trying to schedule things that don't overlap, not an easy thing by any means. But if trying to grow a certain type of game, it makes it even harder by having the shoots overlap with the larger tournaments. If different weekends, I would bet that there would have been at least double at the last one. But also hard to get others to support a game when the host is adament about not supporting the larger organization that runs the bigger shoots, ya know? Kind of like hosting a 3d shoot while proclaiming that IBO and ASA are not worth supporting. Not trying to say you are wrong for your beliefs at all, just what I would see as a struggle looking from outside is all. But different weekends on shoots and I would think that at least me, Chip, BT and Weasel probably would come. And you could stop down to the 600 round and shoot the guest class... or participant or whatever it is called now... and I promise that it wont be me stealing ice cream from participants:wink:



i know it's not easy to pick the weekends without overlapping something bigger (and better).

would i like to make more appearances at other shoots? sure would.......but the private sector is doin just fine. i just gotta be a little selective at times.

if i could get one or two new shooters to come out and try the 'speed round' and they tell 2 friends, i would be happy. seeing one new face every other month would be personal reward enough. not everyone is gonna jump in with both feet and hit the state stuff or bigger. atleast we try to give them a taste of it. but alas.....if a frog had wings....

outside of the group of you that do shoot it, the 'new faces and new blood' aint happenin. we built it....and....<crickets>


----------



## r49740 (Dec 7, 2006)

I hear ya... scheduling will always have conflicts and not everyone can make everything. Thats the way it goes. With field, it is a smaller group at this point, so would be easier to grow it if those that shoot it would be available, as well as invite others to come along. Tony up above, at least I don't think anyways, never shot field before but seems to be getting the hang of it and enjoying it. And he has a done a great job asking others to show up. State field we had Cleland and Bass come down for it. But if Tony wasn't able to make it, he probably wouldn't have convinced those guys to come down, so that would've been a couple people lighter for the final numbers. Its just a matter of timing and having people that go to that stuff being able to make it and spread the word. But the other part is that growing numbers at tournaments is an issue on everyone. The only way to increase participation is to show up. I know choices get made and not everyone can go to tournaments all the time and what not. But can't fault others for not going if one does not go themselves. We had comments for state and nationals about the lower participation, specifically from us OH guys... but the comments came from those that didn't go themselves. Can't be upset that numbers aren't high and people aren't shooting tournaments that one themselves does not shoot. No hard feelings or anything like that, but that is part of the reality.


----------



## TH30060X (Jan 7, 2006)

Yes Dan. This was my second year shooting field, and freaking love it. Thus far I have got my dad and brother shooting it. They both really enjoyed the state field. Now there telling people about field archery and are wanting them to try it out. And as for your place Rock, Dan and Skip has told me about it. I'm gonna try to get a group around and next year make the trip.


----------



## UglyBagofWater (Jan 5, 2011)

oldpro888 said:


> 60 is where you win or lose. Most times they start at 60


60 is where it is won, 40 is where it is lost. IMHO.


----------



## ThunderEagle (May 11, 2011)

UglyBagofWater said:


> 60 is where it is won, 40 is where it is lost. IMHO.


Well, I'm not going to do all that well anyhow. First couple of full practices I've done I've scored in the Mid to low 530's. I'm fairly disappointed with my 40 yard performance, I shouldn't be hitting out of the yellow at that distance, but still do for 3-4 arrows over the 20 shots.

I've got to get my registration in the mail.


----------



## TH30060X (Jan 7, 2006)

ThunderEagle said:


> I've got to get my registration in the mail.


If you dont, you can always register at the shoot. its like $5 more. Thats what ive been doing all year long. lol. They all know im gonna attend every OAA shoot.


----------

